# un-OFFICIAL thread of Cricket Chat......



## pr.itdude (Oct 13, 2009)

*[un]-OFFICIAL thread of Cricket Chat......** UPDATED SL Series***

Hi guyz....
I am starting this thread to the idea of one MAJOR thread for all the cricket chat instead of a thread for each tournament.....!!!

So just throw all ur cricket realted chat here and discuss it with other cricket _pandits _ 

Go on.......
-----------------------------------------

---------------------------------------------------------------------
*[LATEST EDIT]*

Ok.....so here is the schedule for the SL's tour of India, 2009 !!

Mon Nov 16 - Fri Nov 20
09:30 IST	 *1st Test *- India v Sri Lanka
Sardar Patel Stadium, Motera, Ahmedabad

Tue Nov 24 - Sat Nov 28 
09:30 IST	 *2nd Test *- India v Sri Lanka
Green Park, Kanpur	

Wed Dec 2 - Sun Dec 6 
09:30 IST	 *3rd Test* - India v Sri Lanka
Brabourne Stadium, Mumbai	

Wed Dec 9 (D/N) 
20:00 IST	 *1st T20I* - India v Sri Lanka
Vidarbha Cricket Association Stadium, Jamtha, Nagpur	

Sat Dec 12 (D/N) 
20:00 IST	 *2nd T20I* - India v Sri Lanka
Punjab Cricket Association Stadium, Mohali, Chandigarh	

Tue Dec 15 
09:00 IST	 *1st ODI* - India v Sri Lanka
Madhavrao Scindia Cricket Ground, Rajkot	

Fri Dec 18 (D/N) 
14:30 IST	* 2nd ODI* - India v Sri Lanka
Andhra Cricket Association-Visakhapatnam District Cricket Association Stadium, Visakhapatnam	

Mon Dec 21 (D/N)  
14:30 IST	 *3rd ODI* - India v Sri Lanka
Barabati Stadium, Cuttack	

Thu Dec 24 (D/N) 
14:30 IST	 *4th ODI* - India v Sri Lanka
Eden Gardens, Kolkata	

Sun Dec 27  (D/N) 
14:30 IST	 *5th ODI* - India v Sri Lanka
Feroz Shah Kotla, Delhi	
-------------------------------------------------------------

Best of Luck to indian team !!! 
**********


----------



## desiibond (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks dude for creating this thread


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 13, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=101758


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 13, 2009)

gagandeep aka ico did create such a thread earlier, but well, since it's "cricket" it died 

Good luck with this one though


----------



## pr.itdude (Oct 13, 2009)

i had a quick look at the above "official" thread.......good initiative but the very first thread says all the story y it failed........

The thread was created by a football fan who "hates" cricket......hmm......although very interesting.......
I am a hardcore cricket fan and watches football occasionally.....although loves MAN U.

I just scrolled down n found most posts was not related to cricket....n by football fans.......

So, i m here asking all the cricket fans.....go and fill this thread will all ur cricket stuffs and keep it alive.....make it a hit....!!!
_jyada to nahi bol diya....._lolzzz

Anyways, i'll try my best n hard efforts to keep this thread alive.......!!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 13, 2009)

ico doesn't hate cricket, (If I haven't mistaken) he religiously watches any domestic or International match, and he occasional does mention Sachin is his favourite.

Same applies here. I dont "love" cricket, but I do follow and sometimes enjoy the game. 

The thing is cricket is not as interesting to discuss as football. Just check out the football thread and the cricket thread and you'll know why that died.


----------



## Aspire (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice move pr.itdude.

Some suggestions

> Keep Bumping.
> Keep posting regular updates.
> The people who post their veranda scores should be kicked out of this thread.
> People shouldn't debate on Cricket vs Football.


----------



## pr.itdude (Oct 13, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> ico doesn't hate cricket, (If I haven't mistaken) he religiously watches any domestic or International match, and he occasional does mention Sachin is his favourite.
> 
> The thing is cricket is not as interesting to discuss as football. Just check out the football thread and the cricket thread and you'll know why that died.



See his first post of the given link, he mentioned there, thats y i wrote.....

vaise b yaaro.....no issues with love or hate......just enjoy afterall, whether its cricket or football.....at the end of day, its a sport n for fun , enjoyment.....!!!

@Aspire, thnx buddy 4 ur suggestions.......i'll definitely try ma best to keep this thread alive.......!!!

Enjoy....!!!


----------



## pr.itdude (Oct 14, 2009)

Yesterday, Eagles won a thrilling match beating Sussex in a Super Over.
This was the first super over in CL T20 09. Eagles n NSW are through to second round from Group B.

Now, what for Indian viewers, hmm.......
its Deccan vs T & T. This is a must win game for Deccan to stay in the tournament. Also, they must win by a big margin so their NRR should be more than the Somerset to qualify and stand with Delhi n Banglore who r already through to 2nd round......!!!

All the best Deccan.

Who u think r favorites for today ?? Deccan or T &T. ????


----------



## Krow (Oct 14, 2009)

Sussex naabs! Lol @ 0/2. Couldn't even chase 10 runs.


----------



## pr.itdude (Oct 14, 2009)

Deccan lost to t&t.
At once,i thought deccan would made it. . . .but nw he's out of the tournament. . .!!
Last yr IPL winner couldnt even make to super 8, its t20 meri jaan. . . .


----------



## desiibond (Oct 14, 2009)

yeah. very poor batting. Except for Gilly, Rohit Sharma and V.Rao, nobody else looked to be in touch.


----------



## Krow (Oct 15, 2009)

lol @ DC! Moneybags!


----------



## toofan (Oct 15, 2009)

Has anyone taken a shot of cricketer or during the game of cricket.


----------



## pr.itdude (Oct 15, 2009)

^^ do u mean pic of a cricketer in ground.....??

Anyways.....yeah it was a poor performance from the Chargers rather than the very good from the T &T.

Moving on....
for today, Banglore vs Victoria......in super 8.....!!!
hmm.....this must be gud to watch, Victoria is also a good side.....!!
Watching Taylor is a treat.....!!!


----------



## Krow (Oct 15, 2009)

*toofan*, no I haven't yet. Well, someday I may be able to.


----------



## toofan (Oct 16, 2009)

I want to shoot Sania Mirza.


----------



## pr.itdude (Oct 16, 2009)

^^ everyone......!!! 

Anyways, way back to cricket.......
Now after kicked out Banglore, its only one indian team left in ACT T20 09.

Well, i dont think _ye diwali hogi cup wali _......

i'll b happy if i would b proven wrong !!!!!


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2009)

Hahahaha... I would be happy if the moneybags lose. The other teams AFAIK have a nationalistic spirit due to lack of foreign players. Our teams are in it only for the money.


----------



## ico (Oct 17, 2009)

lol @ Dhakkan disChargers and Royal Stag Challengers


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2009)

But hey, T&T rocks. When I saw last, they were 105/5 and needed 66 from 35 deliveries. Today, morning, in the newspaper... T&T win! Pollard scores 54 from 18 balls! WTH!


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 17, 2009)

when i last checked teh score...the needed 51 off 24 !!! and they won with NINE BALLS TO SPARE !!!!!! Hats off to the NEW KP !!!!!


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah he smashed Moses Henriques for 27 runs in one over. Henriques was given another over after that when Brett Lee had an over remaining!  Anyway, the last Henriques over was 4,6,6 and match won by T&T!


----------



## desiibond (Oct 17, 2009)

hmm. this is bad. today, if Bangalore wins, both Delhi and Bangalore will go out of this tournament. And if Delhi wins, Bangalore will go out and Delhi will have one chance to move ahead.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 17, 2009)

A good match to end the very first day of Diwali.
I am looking forward to it.


----------



## pr.itdude (Oct 17, 2009)

desiibond said:


> hmm. this is bad. today, if Bangalore wins, both Delhi and Bangalore will go out of this tournament. And if Delhi wins, Bangalore will go out and Delhi will have one chance to move ahead.



^^ if this is the scene.......then i must say....indian teams r going through bad phase......coz the currnt score is : RC needs 67 runs in almost 10 runs with 9 wickets in hand and Ross Taylor,,,yeah he is talking in boundaries once again !!!

Ross has taken McGrath.....no mercy....poor !!!


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2009)

Lol @ Indian teams. No heart, only money is what they want. T&T showed a lot of heart even though their team was hardly anything compared to DC or NSWB.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 17, 2009)

now, all indian teams are out of CLT20


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2009)

^I'm happy. At least will get to see some real cricket.


----------



## pr.itdude (Oct 17, 2009)

yup.......all indian teams r out.....!!! bad bad !!!

anyways.....Victoria n cape cobras r through semis....!!!


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm all for T&T! T&T FTW!


----------



## pr.itdude (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes, T&T is proving the dynamite in this ACLT20.
In yesterday's match they batted insanely n hit 6's to everyone.....!!! Powerpuff batting........
It was a tough task for Eagles to chase 213, and they managed only 189 in 20 ovrs...!!!

I didn't watched the match except one ovr in which Stewart hit 6's n boundaries all over.......fantastic !!! Its getting too much cricket for die hard cricket fans too........

Reality is ppl r now getting bored of this daily cricket.....!!!


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> Reality is ppl r now getting bored of this daily cricket.....!!!


Now you come to the point.  That is just why many in this forum do not like it. First, football is much better, second cricket is being overdone these days. Its just about the money, almost nobody loves the game anymore.


----------



## pr.itdude (Oct 19, 2009)

^^ Hoping there would be some cricket in the Aussie series...!!!

Y did Kumble got retired.......?? He's such a class bowler till now.....!!


----------



## desiibond (Oct 19, 2009)

^^to give way to next generation. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
it's better to take retirement than to wait till you are kicked out of the team.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 19, 2009)

I think dada's second innings was a blast. When BCCI kicked him out of the team.. initially i thought that.. dada's career is over. But, man.. the way he returned to the international cricket deserves a hats off. But so sad that he is off now.


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2009)

desiibond said:


> it's better to take retirement than to wait till you are kicked out of the team.


Yes, going out on a high is the ultimate achievement for many sportsmen.


----------



## pr.itdude (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah true......

But still i think there z no bowler in india like kumble's caliber.......But thats gud that as time goes on.....these youngsters will learn......!!!
Well, i really like Ojha.......amit mishra is also quite gud !!!


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2009)

There is only one Anil Kumble.


----------



## amitash (Oct 20, 2009)

> amit mishra is also quite gud !!!



Personally i dont think hes really all that good... ojhas much better... It was fun watching mishra get belted bby taylor though...0-58 in 4, that was nearly half the DD total


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

How about the kid Piyush Chawla?


----------



## azzu (Oct 20, 2009)

dunno about piyush
i personally dont think amit mishra is any good in one day or t20
though Ojha is promising bowler
but no one can ever replace Dravid,Kumble,Ganguly


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

^And Laxman.


----------



## azzu (Oct 20, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^And Laxman.


yea laxman may be 
hez xcellent wrist player but only after azharuddin


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

^In test cricket, he and dravid are the most technically sound players along with Sachin even today.


----------



## azzu (Oct 21, 2009)

^ yes ur right
guys all hopes on T&T then
two aussies in semi's


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

T&T FTW! Hope they win the tournament!


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 21, 2009)

GO T&T GO !!!!!!


----------



## azzu (Oct 21, 2009)

dunno about the T&T but i definitely want Aussies to lose


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

harryneopotter said:


> GO T&T GO !!!!!!


+1



azzu said:


> dunno about the T&T but i definitely want Aussies to lose


+1111 

Indians think similarly.


----------



## pr.itdude (Oct 21, 2009)

In last match, Delhi won exceptionally won over Cape Cobras......might b too late...hmmm !!!

Now final on 23rd.....!!!
I too hope something good for T&T !!!


----------



## Krow (Oct 22, 2009)

Did NSW rip VB apart? Too lazy to check. So please let me know.


----------



## azzu (Oct 22, 2009)

Krow said:


> Did NSW rip VB apart? Too lazy to check. So please let me know.



yup ripped damn apart
now lets see wat T&T will do with cape's


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

YAAAYAYAYYAYAYAY! T&T for ACL T20. Excellent performance by both T&T and Cobras fielders (dropped catches FTW!).


----------



## azzu (Oct 23, 2009)

so T&T and NSW 
our support wud always be to T&T iam i right guys ?
man these T&T guys are playin damn good
even Darren ganga came to party yesterday with his xcellent captain innings
there's no stopping t&T


----------



## pr.itdude (Oct 23, 2009)

T&T played really well in the whole tournament.......so they must win 4 the sake of cricket !!! But its T20.....no one nows the future....

I'm cheering for T&T.......n u guyzzz??


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

azzu said:


> so T&T and NSW
> our support wud always be to T&T iam i right guys ?


Yes, even their names are like ours. 


> man these T&T guys are playin damn good
> even Darren ganga came to party yesterday with his xcellent captain innings
> there's no stopping t&T


Agreed, but let's see what happens in the final. T&T are the crowd favourite anyway.


----------



## azzu (Oct 23, 2009)

goo T&T
hope they win today


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

Need 160 to win, C'mon T&T, aaaargh Brett Lee.... Scored 48 off the 159. They were @ 83/6 at one stage.


----------



## pr.itdude (Oct 23, 2009)

Bret Lee played marvelously well....., as one time 159 wouldn't be possible without his innings...!!! Well played......

Now its turn for T&T.......they have to manage 160, which would not be much if they continue what they did in the whole tournament.......But here is the watch....its Aussies, NSW so one can expect a very good final tonight !!!

Well, current score : 44/3 in 4.4 ovrs,
so T&T lost quick 3 wickets, anything can happen now !!!


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

Damn... Where's Pollard? Win T&T!


----------



## pr.itdude (Oct 23, 2009)

Pollard just joined.......
and its 5 down.......T&T have to again show some miracles.......!!!


----------



## pr.itdude (Oct 23, 2009)

Its over now......

NSW beats T&T by 41 runs...!!!
Surely Lee will be the MOM, batted-bowled-fielded suprbly !!!

So, NSW has won the Champions League T20 !!!

T&T played fantastically in the whole tournament, but again its Aussies show in finale......!!!


----------



## azzu (Oct 24, 2009)

damn it guys 
those NSW got away with aclt20 
but man lee playes xcellent cricket


----------



## Krow (Oct 24, 2009)

Damn! Good I didn't see the match!  Both teams played their heart out though.


----------



## pr.itdude (Oct 24, 2009)

*IND vs AUS ('09-'10)*

*Complete Fixtures (7 ODI series):*

OCT 25, SUN = 1st ODI, Vadodara

OCT 28, WED = 2nd ODI, Nagpur (D/N)

OCT 31, SAT = 3rd ODI, Delhi (D/N)

NOV 2, MON  = 4th ODI, Mohali (D/N)

NOV 5, THU  = 5th ODI, Hyderabad (D/N)

NOV 8, SUN  = 6th ODI, Guwahati

NOV 11, WED = 7th ODI, Mumbai (D/N)

---------------------------------------------------------------------

*SQUADS :
AUSTRALIA : 
*Ricky Ponting (C), Michael Hussey, Doug Bollinger, Nathan Hauritz, Ben Hilfenhaus, Jon Holland, James Hopes, Mitchell Johnson, Brett Lee, Shaun Marsh, Tim Paine (WK), Peter Siddle, Adam Voges, Shane Watson, Cameron White, Tim Nielson

*INDIA : (1st n 2nd ODI)*
MS Dhoni (C)(WK), Sachin Tendulkar, Gautam Gambhir, Harbhajan Singh, Ravindra Jadeja, Virat Kohli, Praveen Kumar, Ashish Nehra, Munaf Patel, Suresh Raina, Virender Sehwag, Ishant Sharma, Sudeep Tyagi, Yuvraj Singh

All the best to both teams, hope the best team win !!!


----------



## pr.itdude (Oct 24, 2009)

I m not in touch with australian cricket........when i was writing the australian squad, once i thought _ye kaun hai yaar_....!!!
There r quite a new faces in the side !!

The bad news for Indian cricket is Yuvi still not fit to play.....!!! Then y damn he is in the side ??

Anyways, looking 4wd for a gr8 match 2morrow.....after all Viru n Saching r back !!!


----------



## azzu (Oct 25, 2009)

Doug Bollinger,Jon Holland,Tim Nielson
these new guys are to watch out for .
and i say WTF ? no dravid no pathan bro's wat the hell yaar


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2009)

Watching only for Sachin FTW!


----------



## pr.itdude (Oct 25, 2009)

@azzu, irfan was out of form for the whole season.....so didn't surprised me nd yusuf was not clicking well in some last tournaments, he have to pay for Sachin n Viru......

@Krow, yeah definitely me too....!!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 25, 2009)

Do you guys think that Dhoni deserves to be continued as captain?


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 25, 2009)

@vamsi_krishna - I don't think so. I feel Sachin Tendulkar should be the captain or they should recall Rahul Dravid who can fit in captain boots quite well.


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF&%$&*^%(*&%)*&^)(%&_(*^)(*^)*&%*&$^%*$%^ F)(*^)(*^)(*^)(*^)*&%(*&%(*&%(*&%^)*&^)(*^)(*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lost by FOUR runs! DAMN! Bhajji was amazing, and so was P Kumar. Although if the nit had bowled well, then we would have been much better off. Fielding was poor from us, we fielded heartlessly and we should not rely on opposition to make mistakes to win. Good opposition makes few mistakes and that's why we lost.

Dhoni has brought positivity to the team. His decisions are always firm and he has instilled self belief in a traditionally pessimistic side. To do that is no less an achievement. Frankly, other than Ganguly, no other captain came close to doing that. Sachin and Rahul both are bad captians as we have seen when they were handed captaincy.

Under any other captain, this fightback of today after 7 wickets were down, would not have been possible.


----------



## pr.itdude (Oct 25, 2009)

I agree too....currently there is no other option to Dhoni.......!!!

Anyways, this is the most old n never ending debate !! Moving on to today's match, it was only _tukka_ what bhajji did.......he whenever played with _ chak de phatte, punjabi _ style......always scored runs !!! See when he intentionally tried to loft the ball for his 50, he bowled !!!

But yes, it was fantastic watching these two (with Praveen) batting fearlessly.....that shud be done by "UPPER" order players !!

Hope the Yuvi factor make something good in nxt match !!! Jadeja didn't impressed at all so he have to go.....

y virat kohli getting so much chances.......???


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2009)

See, first, we need a younger player to fill in when Yuvraj is injured. Second, we still need a bowling allrounder. Third, we need to field better. Sacking Prasad and Robin Singh was bull$h1t!

We gave away 30 runs or so due to poor fielding and they saved about the same through excellent fielding. There you see the difference.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 26, 2009)

Bad fielding & poor form of bowlers is what India needs to improve upon.
Bowling can be said good if you give 300 odd runs in 50 overs game. Though we have batsmen like Sachin, Sehwag etc but the other team should learn to fight even if these pillars tumble in the very initial stage of the game.


----------



## azzu (Oct 26, 2009)

well played bhajji and praveen
bhajji always plays well against Aussies dunno y (  )
and about virat kohli i think he is much good player than Jadeja 
mithun manhas , Venugopal rao or robin uthappa , are in good form wish india had picked one of them during selections .


----------



## azzu (Oct 28, 2009)

so today second one day
uvi's FIT and indian team looks fine
hopes , Johnson out


----------



## pr.itdude (Oct 28, 2009)

This is the match and victory indians were looking for.....!!!

gr8 to watch...although match was quite predictable in the second half as 350 is not something one team can do everyday....!!!

Indian team batted superbly, Gambhir-Dhoni-Raina all played attacking cricket....thats the only way to get on to the aussies.....!!! Whenever you defence, they'll force u to kneel down.....!!!

So stand ahead and go get them up....!!! Ahh...i m getting carried away....

Well, hoping this tournament will be full of xcitment...now whats nxt on saturday ?? 
This series will gonna b really watchable....!!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 28, 2009)

A superb performance by team India.
A win by 99 runs is so great & even greater when the opposition is none other than world champions - Australia.
Congrats to Men In Blue.


----------



## Krow (Oct 28, 2009)

Excellent WIN!


----------



## azzu (Oct 29, 2009)

yea Karsporwikz said aussies will go 7-0 and bevan said 6-1 
these australians are #$%@
go india go


----------



## Krow (Oct 29, 2009)

@ 7-0


----------



## azzu (Oct 30, 2009)

Krow said:


> @ 7-0



yea MORON 
and did u saw how Mitchell was bugging sehwagh and dhoni
these Aussies never stop sledging and i think they deserved a 99 run defeat


----------



## Krow (Oct 30, 2009)

They should have lost by 130 runs, but it ended up at 99 due to bull$h1t fielding. Praveen Kumar is a  took one catch right and stepped on the boundary in a great moment.


----------



## azzu (Oct 30, 2009)

^ and confessing its Four 
it was a hilarious moment (FAN OF PRAVEEN HERE)


----------



## Krow (Oct 30, 2009)

Guy's gotta improve his fielding for sure, concedes a lotta runs, otherwise he's good.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2009)

Zaheer!!!! where are you? Zaheer + Ishant + Nehra would be a deadly combination.


----------



## pr.itdude (Oct 30, 2009)

Definitely zaheer would be a bonus for indian pace team, praveen is also gud there...he is the bowler who bring breakthrough to india....!!! So he must be there and can bat well too.....!!!

Lets c what'll happen 2morrow.......!!!
All the best to Indian team !!!


----------



## azzu (Oct 31, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Zaheer!!!! where are you? Zaheer + Ishant + Nehra would be a deadly combination.



i'd say zaheer+ishanth+praveen wud rather better combo


----------



## Krow (Oct 31, 2009)

Good bowling today, but fielding could be 20 times better.


----------



## ico (Oct 31, 2009)

heh, this was a slow wicket. I will NOT call it 'good bowling'. Everyone was expecting it to be a low scoring match. I could have been in Feroz Shah Kotla but didn't go.  North London Derby. 



pr.itdude said:


> i had a quick look at the above "official" thread.......good initiative but the very first thread says all the* story y it failed*........


hmm? This made me laugh, seriously.


----------



## Aspire (Oct 31, 2009)

*India vs Australia 31/10/09*



			
				Cricinfo said:
			
		

> Ponting reckons 220-230 is a good score.



They got the score
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
This is a decent score by Australia, 230 could prove a tricky target on this pitch. Michael Hussey was the star for the visitors, playing a knock straight out of the Michael Bevan handbook - nudging the ball around, running hard and only a few boundaries. Ponting made yet another half-century but got out just after he and Hussey had set up a solid platform.
Praveen Kumar got plenty of swing at the start of the innings, the part-time spinners exploited the conditions well and Jadeja had another good outing with the ball.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 31, 2009)

sh!t $achin(Sachin<< as per LFC ) run out...  Actually Michael Johnson blocked his way..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 31, 2009)

^ ^ ^ 
Hey that isn't funny writing S in Sachin with $.


----------



## pr.itdude (Oct 31, 2009)

3 wickets down.......This match gonna be interesting one !!! Hope Dhoni can do "something" again this tym....!!!

Damn, i thought 230 would be an comfortable chase...!!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
3 wickets down.......This match gonna be interesting one !!! Hope Dhoni can do "something" again this tym....!!!

Damn, i thought 230 would be an comfortable chase...!!!

Sachin missed 17000, now hav to wait 4 nxt match !!!


----------



## pr.itdude (Oct 31, 2009)

What a match......As expected this one was tight and held viewers till end !!!
But finally happy ending for indian fans. Yuvi n Dhoni, the buddies make this again !!

Ind won by 6 wickets
and now lead the series by 2-1

Looks like Dhoni has realised that he'll have to be anchor of the team. Well played captain !
Don't know who'll be the MOM, but it was really a good match in the end and throttle up the ODI spirit !!!


----------



## Krow (Nov 1, 2009)

Great batting once again by Dhoni and also Yuvraj. MOTM: Yuvraj.

*INDIAN FIELDING IS HORRIBLE!*


----------



## azzu (Nov 1, 2009)

Krow said:


> *INDIAN FIELDING IS HORRIBLE!*


though it was better than Last match i'd say 
man dhoni is playing awesome , i dont actually like him but iam slowly becomin his FAN , and also not to forget xcellent batting by UVI and spin bowlers contribution 
out an out great match India win
2-1


----------



## pr.itdude (Nov 2, 2009)

Bad news for indian fans.......

Sehwag and Gambhir doubtful for today's ODI !!!

Lets c what happen today, Kartik may play today !!!


----------



## pr.itdude (Nov 2, 2009)

Huh......so with so much hype of being the No.1 in ICC rankings India fails to handle the pressure !!
Bowler this time will get full marks, its the poor batting performance which leads india to a defeat by 23 runs !!!

Now whats interesting is the series at level now 2-2 and the rest of the three matches will be much more xcited !!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah now the series has become more interesting.
Now I feel the bowlers who were seen out of form at the start of the series have gained rhythm while the batsmen who were in rhythm are slowly losing it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 2, 2009)

Overconfident self-proclaimed celebrities bite dust again...


----------



## Aspire (Nov 3, 2009)

India lose by 24 runs........ Harbhajan Rocks

Sachin needs 7 for 17k


----------



## azzu (Nov 3, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Overconfident self-proclaimed celebrities bite dust again...


i wont call it that way 
sehwagh played as usual 
sachin played quite well but waz victim of poor umpiring 
there waz no gambhir
yuvi and dhoni probably cannot play match winning innings every day ?
wat i didnt like is y is Dhoni backing Jadeja that much which he aint showing a bit id rather take amit mishra or Praghna ojha than jadeja .
Any way i sensed this Coming.
Any one here play ESPN super Selector ?


----------



## pr.itdude (Nov 3, 2009)

^^ Jadeja is considered as an all rounder and has really scored runs in domestic, and i found no weak point in his bowling considering an allrounder.
There is no need of an extra dedicated spinner along with bhajii, who is surely out of form, as yuvi n sehwag all can bowl as part timer !!!


----------



## amitash (Nov 3, 2009)

^they should consider robin uthappa, hes in amazing form now


----------



## pr.itdude (Nov 3, 2009)

Yeah uthappa is a gr8 batsman, he can be in team in place of Virat Kohli. I cant understand y is he in team after so much failure and there r other people who can fit well there. Uthappa is a gr8 fielder too.....and a gud character !!!


----------



## azzu (Nov 4, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> ^^ Jadeja is considered as an all rounder and has really scored runs in domestic, and i found no weak point in his bowling considering an allrounder.


He has scored runs only in domestic not at International stage i obey that his bowling is good considering him as a all rounder but he is for namesake all rounder not much 
i'd rather go with ojha as a xtra spinner on indian tracks and also bhajji and praveen are far better all rounders than jadeja 
no offense meant


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 4, 2009)

Get Zaheer & Dravid back. Remove Virat & Jadeja.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 5, 2009)

Sachin past 17000 runs!   go Sachin go go!!! Its useless to celebrated for his/this achievement, he breaks one record or two every week


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 5, 2009)

^He He, you're so right.

Hope India wins today riding on his knock.


----------



## ico (Nov 5, 2009)

Indian team is full of chutiyas. :/ Sachin = Man of the Match.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 5, 2009)

sigh nubs  Should have won the game. 

Anyway Sachin score 175 at least.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 5, 2009)

Sachin gaya sab gaye! Only Sachin, Sehwag and Raina played well. Rest all were useless. Praveen Kumar tried his best though. It really was heartbreaking.


----------



## Aspire (Nov 5, 2009)

^Sachin breaks three records............
1. 17k runs
2. Highest Score of Sachin against Aussies
3. Fastest Century against Aussies


----------



## pr.itdude (Nov 5, 2009)

Hmm......
it all started when i returned home 4m clg and switched on TV with the intent to watch till Sachin / Sehwag and upper order will play !!! But, since then i glued to TV and never left a single bowl of the match till the end.....!!! This is it....!!! This is what happens to India when Sachin Plays !!!

Although, it was a sad ending as india lost by 3 runs !!! But it was all about the God of Cricket, Sachin.....awesome stuff....mind blowing performances !!!

This is a reply to everyone who says Sachin plays only for himself and his records. He was the man who stayed till the end, well almost that is also after fielding 50 ovrs. He stayed in the ground for almost 90 ovrs.....!!! What a cool temprament and stamina he has !!!

Now, i can write a complete essay on Sachin but yeah, in the end it was Australia who proved the _Sikandar_. But this match certainly redefine the excitement of ODI cricket.

Just one word for the chu jadeja.....what was he doing....Plz man, grow up, its not gully cricket.....its ODI international !!!

Now India will have to win both the two matches to crown the series which is not so easy !!!

Congrats SACHIN for all the records you made today !!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 5, 2009)

*i35.tinypic.com/2hgqz3m.gif*i35.tinypic.com/2hgqz3m.gif*i35.tinypic.com/2hgqz3m.gif*i35.tinypic.com/2hgqz3m.gif*i35.tinypic.com/2hgqz3m.gif


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 5, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> *i35.tinypic.com/2hgqz3m.gif*i35.tinypic.com/2hgqz3m.gif*i35.tinypic.com/2hgqz3m.gif*i35.tinypic.com/2hgqz3m.gif*i35.tinypic.com/2hgqz3m.gif


Hey, long time, no see...

Kaha the bhai?

On topic, today was so so heartbreaking


----------



## Krow (Nov 5, 2009)

Can't even beat a second string crap team on our own turf. Back to the 90's when Sachin used to carry us all the way.

Same old test match vs pak. Sach 167 out when needing 16 runs to win and we can't even score that. 

Welcome back *gaurav_indian*.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 5, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Hey, long time, no see...
> 
> Kaha the bhai?
> 
> On topic, today was so so heartbreaking



bas internet ke world mein chakkar laga raha hu jaise earth lagati hai. Match ne dil tor diya.


----------



## pr.itdude (Nov 5, 2009)

The excitment of this match was just i feeled in Ind vs Pak 2007 T20 final......!!! But here it was SACHIN....!!!

Rest are a heap of sh!t !!! I can't forgot what jadeja was doing.....!!! Others were a bit unlucky but he was such a chu...!!! damn !!!


----------



## ico (Nov 5, 2009)

Tell zat to the cvnts who post retarded comments on Rediff.


----------



## Krow (Nov 5, 2009)

Dhoni threw his wicket away too, when there was no need to be hitting away. Idiots seriously.  SACHIN FTW!


----------



## Aspire (Nov 6, 2009)

Dhoni ftl !


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 6, 2009)

Krow said:


> Dhoni threw his wicket away too, when there was no need to be hitting away. Idiots seriously.  SACHIN FTW!



So always batsman have to win the game for india? Bowlers kya parosi ki shaadi mein aaye thay. They leak almost 300+ runs in every second match. Pathetic indian bowling attack.


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> So always batsman have to win the game for india? Bowlers kya parosi ki shaadi mein aaye thay. They leak almost 300+ runs in every second match. Pathetic indian bowling attack.


Yeah well, batting pitches plus horrible bowling also is a losers paradise.  But batsmen should have won it. Bottled it losers. Bhajji bowled well though. IMO Jadeja shoulda been sent ahead of him while batting.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 6, 2009)

yesterday's match was like a peek into the 90's. Sachin does everything he could do to take India till the door and rest of the team forget the key to open the door.


----------



## azzu (Nov 6, 2009)

heart broken 
speechless (


----------



## pr.itdude (Nov 6, 2009)

did sachin wept last night.....??? i heard this 4m someone ...!!!


----------



## Pragadheesh (Nov 6, 2009)

^^ lol..

They need to bring Dravid back. They cant even stand for the full 50 overs in the last 2 games. Its heart breaking.


Dhoni has said, "we all wanted Sachin to score the winning run". Then why does he need a team when he needs sachin to hit all the 351runs. 

WTH is this.

Rather he could have said,*"Atleast we all wanted someone else to hit the winning run"*


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 6, 2009)

Pragadheesh said:


> They need to bring Dravid back. They cant even stand for the full 50 overs in the last 2 games. Its heart breaking.



Agree on this. Our bowlers should also know how to hit a few off the boundary. Ishant Sharma, Munaf Patel & Ashish Nehra are pathetic. Even if they would have rotated the strike India would have cruised home. See Brett Lee - He can hit them out of park with ease.


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2009)

^See Bhajji and Praveen, both are good batters.  We just didn't click yesterday.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 6, 2009)

We do need one person to hold ground at one end and there is no one better at this time than Dravid.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 6, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> did sachin wept last night.....??? i heard this 4m someone ...!!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 6, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^See Bhajji and Praveen, both are good batters.  We just didn't click yesterday.



Not talking about Bhajji & Praveen. I am talking about Ishant & Nehra. Can they bat? Leave alone big shots they can't even rotate the strike which was needed yesterday? 10 from 10 was not too tough had it been Zaheer Khan or Brett Lee.


----------



## pr.itdude (Nov 6, 2009)

Thats the major reason 4 our defeat......it was only one man show !!! Others are taking it damn easy, whether Sehwag (in start of innings, he was survived in a near to be run out as he was crawling) or jadeja (_pata nahi kya kar raha tha vo_), only raina got to a good start....damn flop show $m others !!!


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> Not talking about Bhajji & Praveen. I am talking about Ishant & Nehra. Can they bat? Leave alone big shots they can't even rotate the strike which was needed yesterday? 10 from 10 was not too tough had it been Zaheer Khan or Brett Lee.


Let those pricks bowl well first, then we may expect them to improve batting.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 8, 2009)

sad:


----------



## pr.itdude (Nov 8, 2009)

India thrashed by Aussies and clinched the series by slapping Indian players on their soil. Nothing more left for the series.

Once again it proved y Aussies are called "World Champions" .....and its fortunate that we can stand at no. 2 in ODI ranking !!!


----------



## desiibond (Nov 8, 2009)

guys, except for today's match. all other matches were close ones. forgot how well our team fighted till the end in the first and the fourth matches?

sometimes, we do lose matches. But don't follow the media and throw mud at the players. 

I would rather throw mud at selectors for playing politics and not taking players like Dravid and Laxman.

And when the hell will Zaheer come back?


----------



## Krow (Nov 8, 2009)

Aussies are a second string team playing with the non-usual players among the second string players. Even then we can't beat them on our own soil. Shame. I would throw mud at the team for not being able to finish things off professionally. Today, we should have played with a tighter field with more catching positions after Ricky's wicket as that was the only way we were gonna win. A defensive field would only stop the boundaries, which were not needed anyway.

Stupid batting though.


----------



## pr.itdude (Nov 11, 2009)

So the series finally ended with a sad note as now india holds the 3rd position in ICC ODI  ranking.
Aussies are still no. 1 by defeating India at their homeland with not so popular players by 4-2. 

Moving on is the SL series.......!!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 11, 2009)

I hope the srilankan tours goes well for the Indians.
Just was watching news & came to notice our cricketers celebrating with a party. Except Sachin Tendulkar I could see every other young player. This is the reason for our loss. Only money & careless attitude towards the nation.


----------



## azzu (Nov 12, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> Just was watching news & came to notice our cricketers celebrating with a party. Except Sachin Tendulkar I could see every other young player. This is the reason for our loss. Only money & careless attitude towards the nation.


Cmon yaar cant they even celebrate ?
they also have their personal life .
Dunno About the Careless Attitude but how money is related in anyway ?
i'd rather tell its on to Selector's and also the team which fielded very well in T20 WC and rest series cudnt do well this series y? bcoz we miss bowling and fielding coaches (robin , venkatesh prasad)


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 12, 2009)

At WCT20 we were coachless too.
The party was not done after the series but after the hyderabad match as told by the reporter.

Money = Advertisements


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2009)

I would take the news with a pinch of cyanide. For all I know, it might just be some idiot owner poking fun at the BCCI while making money through increase in TRP.


----------



## azzu (Nov 13, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> At WCT20 we were coachless too.


we had Fielding and Batting coaches then...


----------



## pr.itdude (Nov 13, 2009)

[LATEST EDIT]

Ok.....so here is the schedule for the SL's tour of India, 2009 !!

Mon Nov 16 - Fri Nov 20
09:30 IST	 *1st Test *- India v Sri Lanka
Sardar Patel Stadium, Motera, Ahmedabad

Tue Nov 24 - Sat Nov 28 
09:30 IST	 *2nd Test *- India v Sri Lanka
Green Park, Kanpur	

Wed Dec 2 - Sun Dec 6 
09:30 IST	 *3rd Test* - India v Sri Lanka
Brabourne Stadium, Mumbai	

Wed Dec 9 (D/N) 
20:00 IST	 *1st T20I* - India v Sri Lanka
Vidarbha Cricket Association Stadium, Jamtha, Nagpur	

Sat Dec 12 (D/N) 
20:00 IST	 *2nd T20I* - India v Sri Lanka
Punjab Cricket Association Stadium, Mohali, Chandigarh	

Tue Dec 15 
09:00 IST	 *1st ODI* - India v Sri Lanka
Madhavrao Scindia Cricket Ground, Rajkot	

Fri Dec 18 (D/N) 
14:30 IST	* 2nd ODI* - India v Sri Lanka
Andhra Cricket Association-Visakhapatnam District Cricket Association Stadium, Visakhapatnam	

Mon Dec 21 (D/N)  
14:30 IST	 *3rd ODI* - India v Sri Lanka
Barabati Stadium, Cuttack	

Thu Dec 24 (D/N) 
14:30 IST	 *4th ODI* - India v Sri Lanka
Eden Gardens, Kolkata	

Sun Dec 27  (D/N) 
14:30 IST	 *5th ODI* - India v Sri Lanka
Feroz Shah Kotla, Delhi	
-------------------------------------------------------------

Best of Luck to indian team !!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 13, 2009)

I have confidence that they will defeat the lankans.


----------



## pr.itdude (Nov 13, 2009)

me too...after all its lankan's not australians.....but we'll gonna see what special they have this tym....!!!


----------



## Krow (Nov 14, 2009)

Murali, I think.


----------



## ico (Nov 14, 2009)

heh, overcricket and burnout.


----------



## pr.itdude (Nov 14, 2009)

I m looking fwd for Dilshan.....he has played awesomely well in IPL and in recent season.....!!!


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2009)

I think that if not for Sachin, I would not watch any match. Had enough of these moneybags.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 15, 2009)

"Sachin's 143 Against Australia In sharjah 1998" << Sachin remarked it as the best match he had ever played...watched highlights of this match and he was excellent.. 
[youtube]QXRkHervQJc[/youtube]


----------



## azzu (Nov 17, 2009)

Dravid Rocks He Again proved himself
those 177 were one his Best test innings
cmon dravid iam hoping for 200+


----------



## pr.itdude (Nov 17, 2009)

Dravid all the way.....though he misses his double-ton..but still man, he played superbly well  !!! Dhoni too played well.......

Hoping 4 some fantastic support by the indian bowlers.....!!!


----------



## pr.itdude (Nov 26, 2009)

So no one is really following Test Cricket......??

But this one is not that much boring yaar......yeah, finally India managed to bring back its test match viewers back by forcing SL to follow on...!!!

And the surprise was Sreesanth, hmm...a quiet n focussed sreesanth....Now he z proving y he is in the team......Well done !!

Lets hope India need not to bat again......!!!


----------



## azzu (Nov 27, 2009)

^yea to be frank iam very surprised by sreesanths performance
srilankan already 4 down xpect something miraculous happens this mathc iz india's


----------



## pr.itdude (Nov 27, 2009)

So, finally there is a result in this test series after 1st drew, as expected India won by the test match on day4...
India after beating SL, clinched no.1 spot in ICC Test Rankings along with SA. Well, lets c how long we will remain there......
Another moment of joy is that , this was our 100th win in test history of India. Though, we r 5th in this list n Pak too is above us with 103 victories.

Well, lets hope a victory again in the nxt match... !!


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 27, 2009)

Good to see India winning their 100th test. Sreesanth should now look to continue his good behavior. He sure is a talent to the team who needs someone to support pace attack next to Zaheer & Ishant.


----------

